# 3D Drucke für Cosplays und Hobbys



## chenjung (22. Oktober 2019)

*3D Drucke für Cosplays und Hobbys*

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit dem Topic 

Hier würde ich gern meine fertigen und neuen Modelle zeigen *g*

Ich habe mich an das Thema 3D Druck gemacht, welches ich schon seit einigen Monaten verfolge und teste. Mein erster 3D Drucker war ein Geeetech i3 (China Müll - aber für 164 Euro kann man da nicht viel erwarten, oder?). Zum testen war das Dingen echt OK allerdings ging es so schnell kaputt, was dann eher keinen Spaß gemacht hatte. 

Dann habe ich mir auf EBay einen 10x10cm 3D Drucker gekauft (viel zu klein wie ich vermehrt merke *g*). Canon Marv, und der macht seine Arbeit echt gut, Daumen hoch.

Ich habe nun schon für einen Freund eine Auftragsarbeit gemacht, für Cosplay. Aus dem Spiel Halo (M6C Angepasstes Design).

Dies war mein erstes "großes" Modell was ich überhaupt angefangen hatte *g* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ersten 4 Teile habe pro Stück rund 500min gedauert ... Aber die Arbeit hatte sich gelohnt.  Den ganzen Bauberichth habe ich auf meiner Seite, l33tbench.de Online gestellt.

Mit der Zeit wurde das Modell mehr und mehr zusammen gesetzt.

Der Aufbau welcher hier zu sehen ist, war eig. auf der M6 - Kundenwunsch, also wurde dieser Umgesetzt *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so wurde Stück für Stück weitergebaut 

Bei dem Bau & Zusammenbau habe ich mich auf meine Erfahrung im Modellbau verlassen. Und ich bin kein Meister ^^ Aber ich denke, das Modell sieht ganz gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chenjung (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 3D Drucke für Cosplays und Hobbys*

[Weitere / Neue Projekte]

- Aktiv: Auto9 (Robocop)
- Aktiv: M416


----------



## chenjung (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: 3D Drucke für Cosplays und Hobbys*

Zur Zeit arbeite ich an einem Prototypen, welcher für das Game Star Citizen geplant ist.

Im Prinzip werden Kippschalter die Tastatur ablösen, und die Befehle, wie z.b. Fahrwerk ausfahren, wird von einem der Kippschalter übernommen. Während der Entwicklung (3D Druck Panel und co) werden 6 Knöpfe und verschiedene Bauarten getestet. Zur Zeit ist das Panel nur ein 8 cm langer und 3 cm hohes Rechteck, mit dem Einlass für die Knöpfe.

Die Steuerung der Befehle übernimmt das AcazeUSB Steuerboard.

Zudem plane ich, grüne LED unter bzw. über die Knöpfe anzubringen, welche mit dem Ardunio angesteuert werden soll. Ein LCD Display mit der Jeweiligen Anzeige soll ebenfalls noch folgen.

Als LCD wird wohl ein kleiner 26x26 LCD zum Einsatz kommen, oder ein 16x2 LCD. Dies muss ich noch mal genau überlegen, obwohl ich für das kleinere wäre, bezüglich der größe. 

Ich denke, heute Abend kann ich schon ein Video dazu zeigen.


----------

